
Uber Health - motivic
https://www.uberhealth.com/?_ga=2.114796039.1666788483.1570757479-1274530960.1570757479
======
motivic
Curious how Uber is planning to ensure the service 24 hours available?
Anecdotally, it has been difficult recently getting rides before 6AM in the
morning on a few occasions.

------
devicetray0
With how much disregard for laws that Uber has shown, I'm not sure I'd trust
Uber to actually be HIPAA compliant or to be committed to privacy.

